# ATV, How Good At Opening Driveways



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

How good are ATV's at opening driveways that have been closed by a plow truck with a 3' to 4' plowrow?

If ATV's can do this what size/type/weight ATV is needed?

What size plows can ATV's handle?

If anyone used that Boss UTV, or ann other UTV Vplow, how well do they work?

I do mostly residential work. This past storm I had more work then I could handle. Depending on costs I may go ATV or put a plow on my Wrangler.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

atv's are not good in 20 + inch blizzards
1 its tough to say out in the cold and wind and blowing snow to stay on top of the driveways
2 the snow the plow leaves is heavy and dense to break and tough to stack next to mailbox/other side of driveway etc
3atv's cannot stack high at all after a long winter of snows one of my driveways a few years back had snow in 10 feet from the bushes on the side
4they are great for smaller storms quick and nimble
5 i have a 54 inch blade on my kawasaki 360 and its a good size depends on cc and size of driveways you gotta do 
6people say very good things about their boss v plows however other companies make them still there are many options 

if i were you i would invest in the plow for the wrangler
not bashing atv's i love mine but it just gets too cold and sometimes the snow is just too much
after the 24 inch storm nemo my quad is still in my shed hasn't moved in about a week or so 

do some more research on here to learn more


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Put a plow on the Jeep a Vplow 
Atv works but it will take you more time per driveway vs a plow on a Jeep
Time is money


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I regularly plow 12" plus and I have to get thru the snowbank, I do it every time but I have a 650 Honda with heated grips 

In real deep snow I've had 4' dumps you need to be able to clean out a circle to work from, don't plow all the way to the ground either clean up after you pushed the bulk of it away

Yes the jeep would be better but my quad stacks huge banks when we have snow you just have to know how to do it


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your knowledge. I am leaning to putting a plow on my Jeep.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

32vld;1597567 said:


> Thanks to all of you for sharing your knowledge. I am leaning to putting a plow on my Jeep.


ITS MUCH WARMER AND DRYERprsport IN A JEEP


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I agree its a HECK of a lot warmer in the Jeep. Quad does fine opening driveways and plowing 10+ of the light stuff, but heavy wet snow is a different story. I'm only running a 500 Foreman and it does ok, looking to upgrade the quad in the next few seasons. I vote the Jeep also.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll agree with the rest that it will be a lot warmer in the Jeep and I'd choose a vee plow.

I used to have a lot of trouble with wet, heavy dumps of snow until I switched from a blade to a vee on my king quad. The vee blade had greatly enhanced my ability to scoop and stack snow where I want it. Interestingly enough, wet snow is easier to direct and stack than the fluffy variety and is usually quicker to clean up because it doesn't fall away from the sides of the plow. Sugar snow can be a problem because it is heavy but doesn't stick together well enough to be able to drive up and over the pile. I plow a lot that typically has a lot of cars in it and the quad is much more nimble than what a truck is in tight areas. Punching through driveways that the city plow has plugged has never been a problem.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a Honda rancher 350 with 48" plow and nothing will stop it. I plowed the blizzard just fine. It all comes down to how good a driver and what your strategy for putting the snow. I can stack piles 6-8 feet high. Personally I would use a atv for driveways unless they are big.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

durafish;1598705 said:


> I have a Honda rancher 350 with 48" plow and nothing will stop it. I plowed the blizzard just fine. It all comes down to how good a driver and what your strategy for putting the snow. I can stack piles 6-8 feet high. Personally I would use a atv for driveways unless they are big.


So you are saying that you drive up to a driveway that is closed with a 4' high plow row and you will push right through that packed hard plow row in one direct straight push into that plow row in one pass?

Or do you have to work it as Iplowsno?

Iplowsno, gives details on how it gets done. He paints a good set on instructions.





IPLOWSNO;1597549 said:


> I regularly plow 12" plus and I have to get thru the snowbank, I do it every time but I have a 650 Honda with heated grips
> 
> In real deep snow I've had 4' dumps you need to be able to clean out a circle to work from, don't plow all the way to the ground either clean up after you pushed the bulk of it away
> 
> Yes the jeep would be better but my quad stacks huge banks when we have snow you just have to know how to do it


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

32vld;1598817 said:


> So you are saying that you drive up to a driveway that is closed with a 4' high plow row and you will push right through that packed hard plow row in one direct straight push into that plow row in one pass?
> 
> Or do you have to work it as Iplowsno?
> 
> Iplowsno, gives details on how it gets done. He paints a good set on instructions.


If the plow row is 4 foot high, you will have to work a little to get the first pass down to grade. The key is to get at least one blade width down to concrete. I attack those banks with the vee plow set in the scoop position and take the top off wearever I think is easiest to get through, then I will work that first pass down to grade. It sounds like more work than it is. I may hit that first track two or three times to get down to grade, but from there, I work it by widening the track. This is where the scoop is beneficial to me because I can take a scoop at a time and take it where I want to put it. I have one driveway that I do where everything must be piled behind the house. The scoop lets me do it and is a perfect example of a driveway that would be impossible to do with a truck mounted plow.

All that being said, if you have room to maneuver your Jeep, don't freeze your ass off on a wheeler.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not saying that. I leave the blade up a little and angled and push off to the side. You do have to work it a little but its very doable.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Could someone please post a link to where I could find a v-plow that would fit my '04 Polaris 700 Sportsman??? I haven't put a plow on yet, but whenever I go to websites I can never find one that will work for my vehicle.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1599039 said:


> Could someone please post a link to where I could find a v-plow that would fit my '04 Polaris 700 Sportsman??? I haven't put a plow on yet, but whenever I go to websites I can never find one that will work for my vehicle.


Do a web search for Moose, Cycle Country, Eagle or Boss and you should come up with something. I found a cycle country vee blade used and made my own mount.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, I've searched all of those, but can't seem to find one that will be a direct fit without modifications.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Add my vote for a Jeep.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a cycle country vee, I've used the vee a couple times ,

Vee and scoop I said screw that it's too much work setting it up ,

What I did was bolted it solid but I drilled new holes so its slightly in vee, it keeps the lake effect inside the plow,

My driveway is dirt so I keep snow on the ground and let it act as a base ,

My neighbor has blacktop so I scrape that down.

I have a vid on you tube although i can't link it thru my phone,

It's called atv enclosure plowing snow by phaze 500,

I've since made the blade wider ,


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1599463 said:


> I have a cycle country vee, I've used the vee a couple times ,
> 
> Vee and scoop I said screw that it's too much work setting it up ,
> 
> ...


I like your cab idea


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I do mostly driveways with my 2012 Polaris Sportsman 500 HO. I have a 50" Moose plow on my ATV and it handles deep fluffy and wet snows without a problem. Its all in the technique you develop and what works best for the driveway your plowing.3' and 4' plow rows can be handled but will most likely require you to lift the blade a bit and take multiple hits/swipes at clearing the snow.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

There's a pic of a Boss V UTV plow on a Jeep somewhere on here, it looks goodThumbs Up


----------

